
Minimal Ubuntu, on Public Clouds and Docker Hub - desdiv
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released
======
desdiv
Previous HN discussion about the RFC for Minimal Ubuntu:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16292883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16292883)

